# Chris Bosh a SA Spur ??



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Chris Bosh will be getting a max contract from the Raptors and that starts at about $14 mil.

If the Raptors agreed to trade Bosh to the Spurs, which players do you SA fans think would swing such a trade? Raptors would need multiple players from the Spurs to get Bosh.

Bosh is a native of Texas and would probably be very pleased to return home to family.

Raptor's new GM Brian Colangelo, late of the PHX Suns, is big on international players and brought in Diaw, Barbosa, Nash, others to the Suns. He may be doing the same for Toronto so everything is on the table.

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

rasho and ginobili


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

more like rasho and nazr


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

You guys are funny. You think a young budding superstar (22 years old) for Ginobili (29), who will probably be on the decline within a few years (not that he's anything special anyways), and a scrub is a fair deal?

Wow. I'm not a Raptors fan, but seriously, dream on.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Only thing I can see even coming close to working is Parker, Rasho, and Finely for Bosh.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we would never trade parker, hes a 24 yr old all star. the most we would do would be rasho beno finely nazr 1st rounder for bosh and filler. mybe mybe manu rasho 2nd rounder for bosh.


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughful responses. Do y'all see Bosh as a logical addition to the Spurs?

If Parker was in the trade package for Bosh, I think that Raptor GM Colangelo might jump at it ... I would as a Raptor fan !!!!!

Parker + Nesterovic + Findley would be nice, but Findley might not want to report to the Raptors. Ginobli would be nice too.

GM Colangelo might want run'n gun players so Nazr would not be a good fit. How about Brent Barry and Udrih as fillers ?

I guess what I'm asking you Spurs fans is to tell me what you think might be an innovative trade package between the Spurs and Raptors ... basically with Bosh and Parker in the deal.

Thanks again ......


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

MonsterBosh said:


> Thanks for the thoughful responses. Do y'all see Bosh as a logical addition to the Spurs?
> 
> If Parker was in the trade package for Bosh, I think that Raptor GM Colangelo might jump at it ... I would as a Raptor fan !!!!!
> 
> ...


yes it would be nice to have bosh and duncan at the front court, it would be like the twin towers all over again. but with that said bosh is pretty young and has some major talent as well.

if you must consist parker in this then
spurs trade parker rasho barry
raptors trade chris bosh, a young sf, and 2nd rounder

spurs look like
beno
manu
bowen
bosh 
duncan

spurs would have some cap to sign a nice sf to replace bowen in a yr


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

MonsterBosh said:


> Chris Bosh will be getting a max contract from the Raptors and that starts at about $14 mil.
> 
> If the Raptors agreed to trade Bosh to the Spurs, which players do you SA fans think would swing such a trade? Raptors would need multiple players from the Spurs to get Bosh.
> 
> ...


this guy wants to trade all players who arent euro. he has such a horrible rep on the raps board that he has to post here. he actually suggested rasho and ginobili for bosh (WTF!)


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> we would never trade parker, *hes a 24 yr old all star*. the most we would do would be rasho beno finely nazr 1st rounder for bosh and filler. mybe mybe manu rasho 2nd rounder for bosh.


bosh is a 22 year old all star


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

edit*


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> this guy wants to trade all players who arent euro. he has such a horrible rep on the raps board that he has to post here. he actually suggested rasho and ginobili for bosh (WTF!)


please do not start to bait


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> bosh is a 22 year old all star


imo parker>bosh and parker has alot more room to grow


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

TheRoc5 ... thanks for the analysis .. 

Raptor's SFs are:

Morris Peterson + ?
Eric Williams + 2nd rounder
Joey Graham (young) + bencher

... take your pick.

I figure that the Spurs must do some roster shake-up to get back to championship form, and what better than to rebuild your front line around Bosh and Duncan. Raptors desperately need a pass first PG and Parker would fill the bill nicely. Raptor GM Colangelo is shopping for international players, just like the Spurs in Argentina.


Any further comments are appreciated ... thanks again...

Btw .. please excuse those Raptor fans who can't imagine trading Bosh and now trying to disrupt the Spurs forum with their trolling. What is being discussed here is pure basketball opinion and not fans feelings about their superstars. Stay the course to maintain a higher level of discussion .... thanks again for your opinion.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> beno
> manu
> bowen
> bosh
> duncan


Though I'd hate to trade parker, that'd be one scary looking line-up!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> please do not start to bait


The baiting already started when this thread was initiated. MonsterBosh is not a Raps fan, and he is linking to this thread in the Raps forum, purely to bait Raps fan.

I guess he has a lot of time to waste.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

TheRoc5 said:


> imo parker>bosh and parker has alot more room to grow


...
you - in my sig, NOW!


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

To all SA Spur forum fans:

After reading what you thought about a trade for Bosh, I posted my opinion on this Raptor forum link:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274839&page=1&pp=15

What you are getting is the backwash of angry Raptor fans who consider Bosh untouchable, while I am proposing a mutually advantageous trade that will benefit both teams and players in the long run. I trust I have not misrepresented the opinion of those on the fine Spurs forum.

I apologize for the disruptive behaviour of these Raptor fans who are unable to think strategically ... and are left deep in their feeelings. What can ya do .... ??!!!


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> Chris Bosh will be getting a max contract from the Raptors and that starts at about $14 mil.
> 
> If the Raptors agreed to trade Bosh to the Spurs, which players do you SA fans think would swing such a trade? Raptors would need multiple players from the Spurs to get Bosh.
> 
> ...



if bosh ever went to the spurs I'd boo every game ever second that they played that team. Bosh is from dallas and that would be the worst thing to happen ever. I'd still say hi to his mother at church on sundays though. LOL


----------



## MonsterBosh (Feb 9, 2005)

mff4l said:


> if bosh ever went to the spurs I'd boo every game ever second that they played that team. Bosh is from dallas and that would be the worst thing to happen ever. I'd still say hi to his mother at church on sundays though. LOL


Oh sorry ... I didn't know that there was some kind of bad feelings between Dallas and SA.

Do you think that Dallas would entertain trading Nowitzki for Bosh ... plus considerations ???


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> Oh sorry ... I didn't know that there was some kind of bad feelings between Dallas and SA.


 Apparantly, he thinks everyone who joins S.A. has sold his soul...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> TD is on a decline, so a bosh TD isn't fair, throw in parker, still isnt' fair so we need some first rounders, non protected.


From the raptor's forum...apparantly he thinks that not only the best player in the league isn't enough, but one of the best PG's in the league alongside him isn't enough...THANK GOD our GM isn't as bone-headed as that guy!


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

Timmy on a decline? has he seen tims stats from the dallas series?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Camaro_870 said:


> Timmy on a decline? has he seen tims stats from the dallas series?


Well, Timmy is on the decline, but If I were the raptors GM, I'd trade Bosh for TD in a heartbeat! And don't get me started on Timmy AND Parker!


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Well, Timmy is on the decline, but If I were the raptors GM, I'd trade Bosh for TD in a heartbeat! And don't get me started on Timmy AND Parker!


That'd be a very bad move. Why would they trade for a Tim Duncan who's hitting the twilight of his prime, when he'd rot before they ever became contenders? Especially for a 22 year old budding all-star big man?


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Also, everyone here seems to be seriously downplaying Bosh. If you actually think you could get him with Rasho and Ginobili, or something similar to that, you're downright crazy.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

MonsterBosh said:


> Oh sorry ... I didn't know that there was some kind of bad feelings between Dallas and SA.
> 
> Do you think that Dallas would entertain trading Nowitzki for Bosh ... plus considerations ???



spurs and mavs are division rivals and instate rivals and bosh is a hometown dallas player. That would absolutely stink. 


I don't think the mavs would trade dirk for bosh especially if we win the ship this year. they might consider it if they got bosh and the number 1 pick and maybe someone else but I don't think they'd do it. But the thought of having bosh on the mavs is kind of appealing but where would he fit to be teamed with dirk?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ras said:


> That'd be a very bad move. Why would they trade for a Tim Duncan who's hitting the twilight of his prime, when he'd rot before they ever became contenders? Especially for a 22 year old budding all-star big man?


The thing is, with Duncan and Parker, they'd already be title contenders. Duncan still has some solid years in him, which the dallas series showed, and parker's already one of the best pg's in the league with only room for more improvement.

You'd be absolutely crazy not to take that trade if you were Toronto. Not that the spurs would EVER consider something like that.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> The thing is, with Duncan and Parker, they'd already be title contenders. Duncan still has some solid years in him, which the dallas series showed, and parker's already one of the best pg's in the league with only room for more improvement.
> 
> You'd be absolutely crazy not to take that trade if you were Toronto. Not that the spurs would EVER consider something like that.


I was simply talking about Duncan alone.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i hope yall know duncan>>>>>>bosh


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ras said:


> I was simply talking about Duncan alone.


Well, you quoted me and I was talking about both duncan and parker. So you admit that'd be a horrible pass up, no?

And yes, Bosh would be smarter to keep for the future, but duncan won't be out of star consideration for a good 5 years IMO. I'm sure a team can find a replacement during that time. Don't you?


----------

